# 46" two stage thrower dilema



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i got one of those 46" two stage bolens snowblower attacment for my 1669l tractor and i was wondering if anyone know of an interchagability of the front shear bolts for the augers not for the fan!!!!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Do you have the model # of the blower ?
If you post it, I’ll check if I have a parts list on it and will post it 
if I do.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

model 50146 i already tried getting the original parts as i have the part numbers and they are no longer available!!!!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

What is the orig. Bolens pt. # for the shear bolt you're looking for?


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

part number is 1825235


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jt

Is it an actual bolt or a roll pin? If it's a bolt you can probably use any shear bolt of the correct length even if you need to drill the hole larger. I think most shear bolts are 5/16. At least on my craftsman they are.

If it's something unique, as I'm not familiar with the 2 stage blower, try Ray's Mower. I'm pretty sure they'll have some.


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

How can i get in touch with them ? Phone number ? Internet addy?
Thanks again for ur help


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jt..

sixchows is right. I'm sure 1 of the parts guys he listed will be able
to cross that Pt# to a shear pin they have.
Go to the Boles section of this forum and click on the 3rd thread
down called "Parts Suppliers" all their contact info is there.


----------

